# Minichamps Adds 1:43 Scale Audi 90 quattro IMSA GTO Racer to Lineup



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Scale model car nutters take note, Minichamps has added a significant player in Audi Sport history with their new 1989 Audi 90 quattro IMSA racecar, specifically the Hans Stuck #4. 
* Full Story *


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: Minichamps Adds 1:43 Scale Audi 90 quattro IMSA GTO Racer to Lineup ([email protected])*

hmm... not sure I like the proportions of it compared to other versions


----------

